# jd 510 dipstick



## yodabear (Dec 7, 2011)

I am a newbie and finding lots of good info. My question: my old 3 cyl diesel 510 has dipstick issue. The stop on the top of dipstick moves up and down so I dont know where it should be,,does anyone have a similar tractor that i could see a picture of the dipstick,,or the oil capacity for the engine? It is not on the list that has been posted,,too old I guess!!
Many thanks in advance.
Yodabear


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Yoda! Have you attempted to purchase a new dipstick from the dealer?


----------



## yodabear (Dec 7, 2011)

*pics and dipsticks*

I will post some pics in a few days,,the weather is rotten here today ,,100 plus kms of wind and rain,,don't have to plow it. I will check with the dealer for a new dipstick. , I have not done so. someone suggested leaving the clutch in to keep the plates from sticking. great idea,,never thought of that. I end up having to start it in gear to free the plates!!


----------

